# Duda con un LM317 y un transistor pnp



## javierrbo (Jul 31, 2008)

mi pregunta en concreto es saber como puedo conectar un regulador de voltaje variable (LM317T) a un transistor pnp MJ15004 esto para hacer una fuente variable de alto emperaje he hecho funtes fijas con integrados de la serie 78xx y con un transistor de mediana potencia por ejemplo el bd536 conectandolo como se indica en el datasheet del 78xx y funciona perfecto, pero intente hacer las mismas conexiones pero reemplazando el 78xx por un lm317t y no funciona, hasta me volo en transistor Alguien sabe de información acerca de esto.


----------



## asherar (Jul 31, 2008)

javierrbo dijo:
			
		

> mi pregunta en concreto es saber como puedo conectar un regulador de voltaje variable (LM317T) a un transistor pnp MJ15004 esto para hacer una fuente variable de alto emperaje ... Alguien sabe de información acerca de esto.



Esto es lo que dices ?
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_fuenteLM317_transist.asp
No es el transistor pero al menos te da la punta del ovillo.
Ojo que en el texto habla de D1 pero en la figura es D5.

Es la mejora en corriente de esto:
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_fuenteconlm317T.asp

Hacia abajo del artículo hay otros enlaces más. 

Bay !


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola.
Aquí te dejo 3 opciones.
La opción 1 tiene un transistor reforzador de corriente, pero sin protección contra corto circuito.
La opción 2 es igua la opción 1, pero con protección contra corto circuito.
Estas dos opciones son extraidas del 78XX, vienen con ecuaciones para calcular las resistencias y el Beta del transistor, pero se puede emplear en el 317.
La opción 3 sí está implementada para el 317.
Chao.
eaficionado.


----------



## asherar (Jul 31, 2008)

Hasta 3 Amp te sirve el LM350.

Saludos.


----------



## javierrbo (Ago 7, 2008)

Gracias po la información  aficionado
en la opcion 3 , si reemplazo el lm195 del diagrama por un mj15004 me  funcionara o tengo que cambiar otros componentes, lo que pasa es que quiero hacer una fuente regulable de alta corriente ha i tra duda busque en datasheet del lm195 y dice que da hasta un amper como esta eso, se supone que es para dar mas ampers ala salida y el lm317 por si solo aguanta eso


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 8, 2008)

Hola.
Si usas transistores como reforzador de corriente, eso quiere decir que el 317 no va a trabajar a su máxima corriente y con ello vas a obtener una mayor variación de voltaje en el 317.
Mira este circuito en el que puedes usar más transistores.
Sobre el lm195, según la hoja de datos puedes ponerlo en paralelo con otros lm195, hasta obtener la corriente que tu quiere.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Heiliger (May 19, 2010)

Hola
alguien me puede explicar porque el transistor refuerza la corriente así como esta configurado en las imagines adjuntadas 

gracias


----------



## elaficionado (May 19, 2010)

Hola.

Cuáles imagenes adjuntas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Heiliger (May 19, 2010)

la primera que pusiste en el post # 3 y la del post #6


----------



## elaficionado (May 19, 2010)

Hola.

En la hoja de datos vienen estos circuitos.



Aquí hay un ejemplo de como hacer los calculos._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/231869/ _ 
Lee este tema tal vez te serva de algo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (May 19, 2010)

*Porque* la corriente a la entrada y a la salida del regulador son iguales pese a tener diferentes tensiones.
*Porque* la corriente de base del transistor es proporcional a la corriente que lo atraviesa.
*Porque* conocemos esa proporción (Beta, ß o hfe) ya que la sacamos del datasheet del transistor.
*Porque* con esos datos decidimos que ¼ de la corriente pase por el regulador y ¾ por transistor mediante una resistencia fríamente calculada.
*Porque* conocemos la fórmula para hallar la resistencia ya que la obtuvimos del datasheet del LM317/LM7800
*Porque* en definitiva, es lo que queríamos lograr desde el principio y alguien, alguna vez, pensó lo mismo siguiendo este camino y nos dejó la fórmula para que no tengamos que pensar.


----------



## Heiliger (May 19, 2010)

@Nilfred jaja ¿por que te ofendes? 

@elaficionado porque el colector va a la salida. Tenia por entendido que solo se usaba para obtener corriente como en el caso de seguidor de emisor


----------



## elaficionado (May 20, 2010)

Hola.

La salida es por colector porque es un transistor PNP y trabaja como colector común. 
¿Por qué no se usar un NPN como seguidor emisor?
Para no tener en la salida de voltaje del regulador sumado el voltaje Vbe del transistor, ya que el Vbe al no ser constante le quita precisión al voltaje regulado.

En otros tipos de reguladores se emplean los transistores como seguidor de voltaje. Pero en los reguladores de voltaje de 3 terminales no se usa el transistor cono seguidor de voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cartelsanta (Mar 19, 2012)

men otro transistor con el cual pueda reemplazar el lmr317


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola.

El LM317 no es transistor, es un circuito integrado regulador de voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

